# Guide to Planted Aquariums?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a place where I can find a guide to planted tanks? I've done a bunch of reading, but I'm looking all-inclusive guide showing the step-by-step process (hopefully with pictures) and the different plants available (again, hopefully with pictures), plus reasons why one may or may not want to choose that plant, as well as price ranges and care difficulty of that plant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't found one source that list all you asked about. However, there are number of planted tank sites (the planted tank, aquatic plant central, etc..) out there as well as quite a few books out there. Go to Amazon and search for books there. There are a ton of them. I would stick to books that have been published in the last decade or so as a general guideline....more modern ways of doing things in them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

floridaaquatics.com
aquariumplants.com

are two off the top of my head that have alot of plants, the first one will be the gold mine you seek. You cannot buy from them though unless its around a thousand dollar order as they are suppliers not retailers, a buddy of mine is a vendor for them. They are top quality infact I got some baby tears and glosso from him from floridaaquatics and its growing like crazy in just a few days of being fully submerged again.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I got the Encyclopedia of Aquarium plants by Peter Hiscock(weird name lol), It definitely doesn't have everything but it was a good starter book. I also have a bunch of older books, most I haven't spent too much time reading so I wont mention them. Also if you are looking for a place that supplies the Florida Aquatic Plants that WhiteGloveAquatics was talking about I would highly recommend MikesWetPets The plants I got the other day were amazing and took 2 days to get here.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Xailiar said:


> Is there a place where I can find a guide to planted tanks? I've done a bunch of reading, but I'm looking all-inclusive guide showing the step-by-step process (hopefully with pictures) and the different plants available (again, hopefully with pictures), plus reasons why one may or may not want to choose that plant, as well as price ranges and care difficulty of that plant.


Diana Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Aquarium is an excellent step by step from what I hear. I also agree with the online sites for specific plants.

Or you ask questions here.

I got "my" methods from older printed media back in the late '70s. today's on line sources are much better.

my .02


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

There are so many books out there. If you need some help on planted aquariums. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Diana Walstads method is alot like beaslebobs.I am a member of several forums
The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links
Aquatic Plant Central
Planted Aquarium Products | CO2 Regulator | Green Leaf Aquariums
These are all good sites with some nice DIYs as well as people who will help you get started.I buy my plants from 
AquaBid.com - Sell or buy aquarium related equipment and fish in an auction format! and from individuals on the other sites.Just check feedback of people you buy from.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It may have been mentioned, but my favorite place for plant related questions:
The Planted Tank Forum
They also have a plants profile section.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I like Sweet Aquatics for plants. I did a lot of searching to find good reviews and prices and their who I went with.

As for books, definately look at amazon. I'll be ordering some books from them soon.


----------

